# What if I wrap some SS around a normal Clapton:



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Good day teams, everyone  ! ∞♥ First and foremost, please note that this idea is in my head, and hasn't been able to be practiced as of yet.

I was trying to buy Stainless Steel claptons to run it in TC control mode. Get a better vape, etc. than JUST wattage control. But unfortunately none of the shops nearby stock the SS version of claptons;

The procedure I want to undertake is taking some RDA friendly claptons, which aren't TOO thick/ 28 and 32 gauges wrapped/ and add a 26 gauge Stainless steel exterior to the claptons, in order to use Temp Control.

Wattage hasn't been terrible, but it's not as economical on the juice, or the tastes of some lekker 0.20 micro wrapped coils with Temperature control. It eats the cotton so easily with the temperatures it does reach.

What are your theories, or practices on what could happen?

The claptons are forever 0,37 ohms, and an extra layer should be cool for reducing it a bit more. Have been aiming for 0.30. 

Please help


----------



## Mike (8/3/17)

I use SS fused claptons for TC. The higher the resistance, the more accurate the TC. I've tried nichrome, but still prefer SS316L.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

What does mean? you did add some extra TC to your claptons to make them TC usable?
Yeah. My 0,19 ohm normal SS wires used to spark like Guy Fawkes Day pretty wildly with it so low. The highness is nice and under control



Mike said:


> I use SS fused claptons for TC. The higher the resistance, the more accurate the TC. I've tried nichrome, but still prefer SS316L.


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/3/17)

Just to be clear you want to clapton SS around a kanthal/nichrome clapton, or clapton SS around a kanthal/nichrome core and get TC control from that?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/3/17)

From how I understand it, you want to take kanthal or nichrome coils and then add some SS around that to try make it work under Temp Control. This won't work.

You need to make sure the entire coil is made from SS.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

The other way, I want to take Kathal Claptons, And Wrap Stainless steel around it to help it be more tolerable to temperature Functions.


PsyCLown said:


> From how I understand it, you want to take kanthal or nichrome coils and then add some SS around that to try make it work under Temp Control. This won't work.
> 
> You need to make sure the entire coil is made from SS.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> The other way, I want to take Kathal Claptons, And Wrap Stainless steel around it to help it be more tolerable to temperature Functions.



For TC to work ur core needs to be ss. So i use either straight ss inner and outer or ss inner and ni80 outer core

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (8/3/17)

PsyCLown said:


> From how I understand it, you want to take kanthal or nichrome coils and then add some SS around that to try make it work under Temp Control. This won't work.
> 
> You need to make sure the entire coil is made from SS.



That's actually possible too btw. Just need to do some maths or use an online calculator. However it won't be particularly accurate. I used to use twisted kanthal and ni200 way back in the day on my istick 40 with tc, I just had to use different temperatures (15c higher or lower, can't remember.



Darryn Du Plessis said:


> What does mean? you did add some extra TC to your claptons to make them TC usable?
> Yeah. My 0,19 ohm normal SS wires used to spark like Guy Fawkes Day pretty wildly with it so low. The highness is nice and under control



I use 2x 29ga ss316L wires and wrap a 39ga ss316L wire around them. I usually end up around 0.5Ω for a single coil or 0.25Ω for duals.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> For TC to work ur core needs to be ss. So i use either straight ss inner and outer or ss inner and ni80 outer core


So, for this to work, i will need to lay out two stainless steels lengths as a core, and wrap the roll of clapton around this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jebula999 (8/3/17)

All of these replies are confusing.

A clapton wire is a wire that consists of one core strand, with a thinner(Normaly) wire wrapped around that.

So if i am reading your post correctly, you want to take a clapton wire made from Kanthal, and wrap it AGAIN with SS wire to make it TC usable?


This might do TC to an extent, but you wont be relying on the temps shown, the TCR value of your newly made wire will be unknown and the Kanthal in the coil build wont help towards the reading of the ohm change.

Any wire can be used in Temp mode, as if your mod is set to pump out 50W in temp mode, it runs in pure wattage mode @50W till it hits the temp specified then drops the wattage. In this case, the mod might never read the coil as being "Hot" enough and therefor never dropping the wattage to keep the temp from rising.

My theory is that it will work, but it wont be a constant and stable vape as the kanthal which takes up most of the build will be rendered useless in TC.



As a side note, i have read and seen that a clapton wire's resistance is almost the same as the resistance of the core wire used, therefor the wire used to wrap the core wire does not contribute to the resistance of the coil as electricity follows through the path of least resistance, AKA the core wire, which then heats up the wrapped wire around it. So the SS on the outside of the clapton might not even register at all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Važno
 Thanks,. Yes " you want to take a clapton wire made from Kanthal, and wrap it AGAIN with SS wire to make it TC usable? "

So putting the stainless steel in the center is a must, and then finding something awesome to wrap around it;

OR< do you know where i could get a 3-5 meter roll of SS Claptons? :$ Cape Town/Countrywide 

Thanks for the replies everyone;


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> So, for this to work, i will need to lay out two stainless steels lengths as a core, and wrap the roll of clapton around this?


Yeah but I've tried this and didn't enjoy the flavour for my vape style...most I do is a fused claptons..wrapping clapton around will cause increase ramp up time depending on build of claptons...probably need like a 32/34 clapton build to wrap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Jebula999 said:


> All of these replies are confusing.
> 
> A clapton wire is a wire that consists of one core strand, with a thinner(Normaly) wire wrapped around that.
> 
> ...




I just tried this at my work desk: Rx200 TCR value: like 160 - or the 180 and flicked it to that, going at 215 degrees. PRetty nifty. But The wire will never really adjust or sense this> as it's kanthal and has less likelihood to adapt as it heats up.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

U can use steam engine wire builder to get tcr of any build so not really true that tcr is unknown


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

OMGREATNESS  thanks love; you just made me go search what I should set it to; 0.00002 i sneeded - but a rx200 cannot do this. > > but it's doing it at a higher reading, will see what values it claims to be giving me later.


incredible_hullk said:


> U can use steam engine wire builder to get tcr of any build so not really true that tcr is unknown


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/3/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> OMGREATNESS  thanks love; you just made me go search what I should set it to; 0.00002 i sneeded - but a rx200 cannot do this. > > but it's doing it at a higher reading, will see what values it claims to be giving me later.


U want advanced do yourself a favour and download artic fox software for rx200...there's a thread somewhere in this forum...it's bomb for these advanced builds...if u don't like it u can reflash wismec software


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Going to pin the link< Because it's REALLY useful for everyone that wants to keep their devices in great order:

http://nfeteam.org/ 

Thanks again my friend  



incredible_hullk said:


> U want advanced do yourself a favour and download artic fox software for rx200...there's a thread somewhere in this forum...it's bomb for these advanced builds...if u don't like it u can reflash wismec software

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

Something that would make this even more superior is the puff counter being inserted, because i personally emailed wismec, and they failed to deliver a firmware update for us  
Thanks again! 


incredible_hullk said:


> U want advanced do yourself a favour and download artic fox software for rx200...there's a thread somewhere in this forum...it's bomb for these advanced builds...if u don't like it u can reflash wismec software


----------



## Jebula999 (9/3/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Going to pin the link< Because it's REALLY useful for everyone that wants to keep their devices in great order:
> 
> http://nfeteam.org/
> 
> Thanks again my friend


Any idea how to save a profile to the mod? I made a custom profile for my RX200S but i cannot apply it to the mod. Stays default?


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/3/17)

Jebula999 said:


> Any idea how to save a profile to the mod? I made a custom profile for my RX200S but i cannot apply it to the mod. Stays default?


Use the upload settings button as per above pic

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jebula999 (9/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> View attachment 87700
> 
> Use the upload settings button as per above pic


i did that, eventually spammed it xD 

Putting in the batteries seemed to work for me. Once the batteries were in it uploaded fine


----------

